
Interview with Kyle Vogt of Cruise (2014) [video] - aniijbod
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQXJaU-i9UQ
======
hoodoof
Is there anything in this that is relevant to the legal case re co-founder?

~~~
mifreewil
just watched it... no.

~~~
hoodoof
Surely there's an interview somewhere in which he talks about his
cofounder.....

